# Emergency fell in cold vegetable oil



## Niko (Jul 29, 2013)

My mom was playing with Ed when I wasn't home, he fell in a pan of cold vegetable oil up to his chest. She washed him with warm water until I got home and then I took him in the shower and washed him completely with warm water and a little bit of soap for 10 minutes. He still smells like the oil, he is currently sitting on a barely warm heating pad on a towel under a warm light. He stopped shivering but he's still soaked and smells like oil. I don't know what else to do, the vets not open at 11pm. WHAT ELSE CAN I DO? Should I shower him again? He's acting so weak right now


----------



## Niko (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm really afraid of the smell affecting him, he SEEMS to be doing fine right now. He just looks very tired


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

http://m.avianweb.com/?url=http://www.avianweb.com/firstaid.html&width=720#bite 

Scroll down to "oil contamination of feathers" and there is some information there. Apparently you can use flour, but you need to be careful not to get it in their eyes. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Do you have Dawn Dish Liquid (Original)? That is safe to use as long as you rinse well afterwards, and it's a "grease breaker."


----------



## Niko (Jul 29, 2013)

The thing is I've given him 2 showers already and he's already traumatized and cold and tired, and I don't have dawn dish soap. If he still had energy and I thought he could take it I'd give him another bath


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Aaah, I hope Ed recovers!


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Warm water and dish washing liquid is used to remove oil from wild birds.
Cooking oil should not burn the skin, not like when there is an oil spill of unrefined oil into the water and this burns the skin, causing permanent damage. 
And you could consider putting him in a small box that you can put on a heat pad for the night to keep him warm and still.
If no heat pad you can use a bottle of warm water and place under a towel in the box.
Make sure there is access to water and some sort of food. Apple works well, but some seeds would also do.

Flour is used for gluey type contamination.
Parapara is one of those where flour is used it is applied and then rolled in your finger to slowly remove the glue substance.
Or at least this is what how these things are used here in New Zealand.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I would let him rest for the night, and would go get Dawn Dish Liquid tomorrow and bathe him with it.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Just turn the heat up a little in the room if he seems cold; he should be okay until tomorrow when you can give him a dish soap bath. Poor guy!


----------



## JanP (Aug 27, 2013)

I hope your bird is ok now..
Accidents can happen however careful we are..


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh dear... I hope little Ed is all right. Like the others said, I would give him a bath in Dawn dish liquid. Thank goodness it was only cold vegetable oil and not boiling water or something toxic.


----------



## poppeottomor (Nov 30, 2010)

*oooh dear.*

Hopes Ed is doing fine now, poor littel guy


----------



## Niko (Jul 29, 2013)

He's doing much better this morning thank you guys for your help! I'm going to give him another bath soon, but he still looks a little worn out. The only feathers that still look like they have oil on them are his chest feathers and he's cleaning them. Should I stop him?


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

If he is cleaning he will be ingesting some of the residual oil.
It should not do too much harm, but maybe best if you can redirect his attention.
Until you can give his chest a warm water dish washing liquid wash again.
There will be other dish washing liquids that you can use. It is the amount you use that is more important. 
Bear in mind these detergents, which is what they are will be ripping the protection off the feathers as well as the oil.
Replacement of the protection will take time.

He will be alright I am sure.


----------

